#ubuntu-java 2006-01-26
<taomaster> easy way 2 install java
<tashiro> taomaster: The easiest way is apt-get install java-gcj-compat
<tashiro> taomaster: But maybe you want SUN's or IBM's vm instead, then google for make-jpkg and java-package
#ubuntu-java 2006-01-27
<apollyon> i'm having a problem with java 5 (from Sun) and azureus on my dapper install...
<apollyon> anyone else have this problem?
<tashiro> What is your problem?
<apollyon> # Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (1.5.0_06-b05 mixed mode)
<apollyon> # Problematic frame:
<apollyon> # C  [libgobject-2.0.so.0+0x2663d] 
<apollyon> # An unexpected error has been detected by HotSpot Virtual Machine:
<apollyon> #
<apollyon> #  SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0x00002aaaff4fa63d, pid=13824, tid=46912501787360
<apollyon> #
<apollyon> it ran OK with my Badger install; so I'm guessing its some problem with the libglib2 files in this new release?
<apollyon> I was wondering if anyone else had come across it?
<tashiro> No, I had never such core dump. But I also don't use SUN's VM.
<apollyon> do you run azureus?
<apollyon> the latest version requires java 1.5 and the best i can get outside of Sun's own packages is 1.4
<tashiro> apollyon: No, I don't use Azureus. Maybe the IBM 1.5 jdk is also available for AMD64
<apollyon> i'll take a look, thanks for the tip
<apollyon> thanks for the tip re: ibm java 5
<apollyon> it worked :)
<tashiro> apollyon: Glad to hear.
<apollyon> i have many torrents to resume :)   thanks again, cheers
#ubuntu-java 2007-01-22
<vil> doko: ping
<doko> vil: pong
<vil> doko, I tried to make that package of bioclipse in multiverse, but was not able to pass it through pbuilder because sun-java5-jdk won't install if you don't agree with the licence.
<vil> is there any way, how you can use sun-java5 for compiling the multiverse packages?
<doko> wait ...
<doko> well, you need to preseed the value for the license, then pbuilder should not complain
<vil> pbuilder is not a problem for me, but i worry that the build will fail at the build server
<vil> doko, what do you think about build server? how can i preseed the value there?
<doko> the buildd admins need to do that
<vil> ok, i will ask them
#ubuntu-java 2007-01-23
* #ubuntu-java  [freenode-info]  please register your nickname...don't forget to auto-identify! http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<gkahla> question: does the ubuntu installer for sun-java5-jdk install the documentation as well as the interpreter and toolset?
#ubuntu-java 2007-01-24
<jonathan8di> Hello
<jonathan8di> I have a Java project were I want to access functions in a static linux library (a libname.a file).  What is better to use, JNI or is it possible to use Runtime.geRuntime().loadLibrary()?
<jonathan8di> I don't no much about either option
<jonathan8di> Hi
<jonathan8di> I'm working on a Java project where I need to call a function in a static linux library (libname.a).  What is the best way to go a bout this?  Should I use JNI or is it possible to use Runtime.getRuntime.loadLibrary()?
<jonathan8di> The function has several input parameters including handles to functions.  Also I need to be able to get output from the library function.
#ubuntu-java 2008-01-24
<slestak> i have an eclipse problem that seems to only be producible on ubuntu.
<slestak> im using an editor widget that doesnt trash the encoding of a text file on winxp and fedora8, but with gutsy, it changes the encoding to utf-8
<slestak> i have the wokspace and the perspective text encoding set to iso-8859-1, and i think it detects it ok, but when i save it, it is not normal
<slestak> i lurked the #eclipse room for a while on this issue, but they werent really helpful.
<slestak> the developer is basically telling me worksforme
<slestak> im using E3.3 on winxp and 3.2.2 on ubuntu
<slestak> any packagers for eclipse around?
<arrg> Guys where may i find a PPC java package in deb ?
#ubuntu-java 2008-01-25
<keisangi> hi there
<keisangi> i have a problem with ubuntu 7.10 on my lenovo thinkpad x60,
<keisangi>  inside eclipse, i have choppy sound and no keyboard responses
<keisangi> i'm developping a game in java using lwjgl/slick2d 
<keisangi> i tryed other distro, like zenwalk-linux (slackware based distro) and everything seems works
<MeNoS> Any body here help me ? install Java on PPC ?
<ikonia> looks pretty quiet
<MeNoS> anybody ?
<MeNoS> anydoby ??
<MeNoS> help ??
<MeNoS> Leonel ?
<leonel> MeNoS:  ?
<ikonia> why are you just saying peoples names ?
<MeNoS> Leonel , could  you help me install Java on PPC ?
<leonel> MeNoS:   I don't have  PPC    What's the problem ?
<MeNoS> nevermind then leonel
#ubuntu-java 2008-01-26
<MeNoS> anyone here using PPC architecture ?
#ubuntu-java 2008-01-27
<toc2rta> anyone here with a power PC computer ?
<yowshi> anyone here? i am trying to run an MTG gaming programme in java form but it wont run
#ubuntu-java 2009-01-19
<mprakash> hi all
<mprakash> anybody there.I have doubt in java annotaions
<mprakash> ##java channel i am unable to access
<mprakash> hello
<persia> mprakash, For the most part, nobody here will help you with an issue that is better asked in ##java.  To access ##java, you need to register with freenode.
<mprakash> persia,cant i just connect to java channel in irc.freenode.net
<mprakash> but i cant find the channel ##java in the listings
<persia> Not unless you've registered your nickname, as I understand it.
<mprakash> could u tell me how to register
<persia>  /msg nickserv help register should get you information.
#ubuntu-java 2009-01-21
<ScottK> persia: Would you please take a look at Bug #317147 and tell me if you think the rationale for why it's OK to over-write Ubuntu changes is sensible?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317147 in jspwiki "Please sync jspwiki 2.8.0-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (contrib)." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317147
<persia> ScottK, Yes, although with some latency.  You've caught me just at the end of my day, and that needs some digging.  Do you need it now, or can it wait 12-15 hours?
<ScottK> Waiting is fine.
<ScottK> persia: Thanks.
<persia> Err.  Nevermind.  Debian changes are "Add missing Build-Depends on dpatch", which makes it completely reasonable as a rationale.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<persia> No problem.  You're doing archive-admin now?
<persia> Well, maybe we'll chat later.
 * persia goes to bed
<krstnsn`> im looking for documentation on how to get java on this machine
#ubuntu-java 2009-01-22
<\sh> moins
<Koon> persia: team meeting ?
<persia> Right!
<Koon> heh
<persia> starting in #ubuntu-meeting now
<nurmi> .qyut
<ottarw> hola
<ottarw> hey alguien de ustedes tiene maple ?
#ubuntu-java 2009-01-23
<RabbitG> hello
<RabbitG> is anyone know that why eclipse so slow under the ubuntu?
#ubuntu-java 2009-01-24
<InHisName> Does this cover q on fixing java installs to be better ?
<biehl> hello - is there a list of junior jobs somewhere ? Eg. a list of programs that are probably easy to package, but haven't been packaged yet.
<persia> Well, there's *heaps* of stuff that hasn't been packaged.
<persia> Generally, we try to get new stuff packaged in Debian, and sync it.
<persia> I'll see if there's a wishlist collected somewhere.
<persia> biehl, http://wiki.debian.org/Java/RequestedPackages has a list of requests, of which some are already claimed.  Feel free to ask here, or in #debian-java on OFTC if you need help.
<biehl> nice, I'll have a look
<|aspire|> hello
<|aspire|> I have an import problem
<|aspire|> my basic java libs are not available
<|aspire|> sorry ignore that
<|aspire|> hi is any one here at all???
<persia> Lots of people.  Most tend to ide a lot.
<|aspire|> ok
<|aspire|> I'm looking for a way to use this function
<|aspire|> createImage((int)screen_w, (int)screen_h)
<|aspire|> any suggestion for which lib I may need?
<|aspire|> /
<|aspire|> or is this a function that is only applicable with an applet???
<|aspire|> is there an alternative function that I can use instead of createImage such that I can use this code in a regular java app rather than with an applet
<|aspire|> hello
<Nicke_> |aspire|: while not very ubuntu related, take a look at the BufferedImage class for example
<|aspire|> yes I have checked the java doc
<Nicke_> (also, java.awt.Toolkit can come handy when used to the methods provided by Applet)
<|aspire|> http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/awt/Component.html#createImage(int, int)
<|aspire|> that is right and I have tried that, however what I am looking for is a way to use this method or any alternative such that I can use this code in a regular java app
<|aspire|> any suggestions Nicke_?
<Nicke_> |aspire|: Either use the one provided by Component if you have such a object at hand.. otherwise create a new BufferedImage
<Nicke_> not it was some time ago I did work with Swing, so I have no better answers
<Nicke_> now it*
<|aspire|> hold on, I have some fundamental knowledge of programming with java, but I need a bit more on this
<|aspire|> can you explain your suggestion?
<|aspire|> is it correct that you are suggesting me to use the java swing class rather than the awt?
<|aspire|> Nicke_: ???
<Nicke_> no, was just saying that it was some time ago I  used swing (and awt).
<|aspire|> so you are not sure how I could solve this or are not sure how to explain it
<Nicke_> well, I think BufferedImage will do what you want
<Nicke_> but I can't provide any more detailed answer than that
<|aspire|> ok, I could try that, in which class could I locate it?
<Nicke_> BufferedImage is a class :) (java.awt.BufferedImage)
<Nicke_> java.awt.image.BufferedImage even.. oops
<Nicke_> I suppose Google might have some examples on how to use it
<|aspire|> yes looking for it
<|aspire|> but my IDE does not find the BufferedImage class
<|aspire|> import java.awt.Image.BufferedImage;
<Nicke_> change Image to image
<|aspire|> import java.awt.Image.BufferedImage; being underlined with a red line
<|aspire|> that is better
<|aspire|> but still
<|aspire|> java.awt.image.BufferedImage((int)screen_w, (int)screen_h);
<|aspire|> can't find the class
<|aspire|> complaining that it cant find the image class
<|aspire|> how starge
<|aspire|> strange
<|aspire|> Nicke_: are you still there?
#ubuntu-java 2009-01-25
<InHisName> How can I tell when I have enough pieces of java installed into ubuntu that java IS complete?
<InHisName> I have installed several java items, such as jre such and such, java6 etc. and others.  I have Hardy 64 bit with 64 bit browsers.
<InHisName> I have two online classes from different schools and both have java tests and both fail.  One I cannot even log in, says applet running but wont ever accept text at input boxes.  It will work in firefox under XP.   A java applet not running right under ff in Hardy.
<Peddy> Is there a way to get Java apps to play sound through Pulseaudio?
<persia> Peddy, Yes, but it's new.
<Peddy> persia: I'm willing to give it a try.
<persia> I'm just checking to see which you need now.
<Peddy> Thanks persia
<persia> Looks like the version in jaunty is preconfigured to work with the regular sound API.
<persia> For intrepid, I think it needs to be configured differently.
<Peddy> ok
<persia> But I can't find a configuration file :(
<Peddy> Is it just a newer version of PA?
<persia> It's also passing --enable-pulse-java when building openJDK
<Peddy> So I could just build my own openJDK, and use those parametres?
<persia> Maybe.
<persia> The version in intrepid Recommends pulseaudio, but doesn't depend on it, which makes me uncertain.
<Peddy> If I have a Java app that uses ALSA rather than PA, will the sound card still be locked?
<persia> What are you using to make sound?  javax.sound.* ?
<Peddy> probably, right, since the ALSA stuff is still piped through PA?
<Peddy> I don't know, I'm just running someone else's Java program.
<persia> Well, it depends on how they've coded it.
<Peddy> ok, I'm going to go with the openJDK pulseaudio thing.
<persia> If it uses some special library (e.g. tritonus), it may not switch.
<Peddy> Ok, I'm going to download the openjdk source. Once it's done, could you help me with compiling it correctly?
<persia> If it's just using javax.sound, it should just automatically use pulse if that's enabled in the JRE.
<persia> Hold on: there's probably a simpler way.
<Peddy> ok
<Peddy> Ok, I've downloaded the source, and the binary plug thing.
<Peddy> The binary plug is asking where to install itself, where should I install it
<Peddy> ?
<persia> Hrm?
<persia> From where did you download it?  Nothing in Ubuntu should ask anything like that.
<Peddy> nevermind, I can install the binary plugs to anywhere.
<Peddy> persia, I'm compiling the latest openJDK with --enable-pulse-java
<persia> Ah.  I'd consider that the hard way :)
<Peddy> well, it seems to be the only way for me right now :) besides, it's already compiling.
<persia> OK.
<persia> If I were doing it, I'd have used apt-get source to get the version in intrepid, edited the commented-out with_pulse = yes in debian/rules to match the change in the patch at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/19830233/openjdk-6_6b13%7Epre1-0ubuntu2_6b13%7Epre1-0ubuntu3.diff.gz and used debuild to create a package.
<Peddy> How do you apt-get source in Ubuntu? That's something I never knew how to do.
<persia> From a terminal, run `apt-get source openjdk-6`
<persia> That will download the source for openJDK, and the build infrastructure used to create the packge.
<Peddy> where does it download it to?
<persia> Then you can run `sudo apt-get build-dep openjdk-6` to get all the support libraries you need installed.
<persia> It downloads to the current directory.
<Peddy> great, thanks.
<Peddy> I'd rather do that, anyway.
<persia> Yeah.  Saves a few headaches in dealing with known fixes for Ubuntu, and package installation/removal :)
<Peddy> ok, it's downloaded.
<persia> OK.  Now install the packages required to build with apt-get build-dep
<Peddy> done
<persia> Next, in the openjdk source directory, you want to edit the debian/rules file
<Peddy> wait, it's apt-get build-dep openjdk-6-jdk, right? or -jre
<persia> Just openjdk-6
<persia> apt-get build-dep works on source packages.
<Peddy> ok
<Peddy> it's downloading
<persia> OK.  While that's going on, you can edit the rules file.
<Peddy> ype
<persia> Find the place where it has with_pulse = yes commented out.
<Peddy> yep*
<persia> I've made an edit from the jaunty patch to work on intrepid that you can see at http://paste.ubuntu.com/109301/
<persia> Just delete all 5 commented out lines, and add those three lines to build with pulse on intrepid (you are running intrepid, right?)
<Peddy> ye
<Peddy> s
<persia> OK.
<persia> Once you save your edits, then from the package directory, run `dch -i`
<Peddy> wait
<persia> This will create a changelog entry where you can document the change.  I'd recommend something like "* Configure with pulseaudio in intrepid"
 * persia waits
<Peddy> (:
<Peddy> ok
<Peddy> where is the rules file?
<Peddy> I was in the directory of the manually-downloaded openjdk when I apt-get source, so that kinda messed everything up :/
<persia> In the directory where you ran `apt-get source openjdk-6`, it should have created a directory containing the unpacked source code.
<Peddy> yes
<persia> Ah.  You might want to start in a new scratch directory :)
<Peddy> I did, and that's what took so long xD I had to download everything again.
<Peddy> and
<Peddy> I'm in /debian, what's the file called again?
<persia> OK.  So, in that directory, there is a directory named "debian".
<persia> The instructions for the build are in debian/rules
<Peddy> great
<Peddy> ok
<Peddy> which lines do I un-comment?
<persia> Look for "with_pulse = yes"
<Peddy> got it
<persia> Then, delete 5 lines and add three lines as outlined at http://paste.ubuntu.com/109301/
<Peddy> with_pulse wasn't actually commented.
<persia> Interesting.
<persia> I've just been guessing off the patch for the upload that said it was enabled.  Now I actually have to look :)
<Peddy> It says this: ifeq ($(with_pulse),yes)<newline>CONFIGURE_ARGS += --enable-pulse-java, maybe I should compile like that?
 * persia is reading the rules file for intrepid
<Peddy> (:
<persia> OK.  Di you see where it has DISTRIBUTION_PATCHES
<persia> s/Di/Do/
<Peddy> yes
<persia> Just above that, there are five lines that have logic to set with_pulse
<Peddy> yep
<persia> You want to delete those lines, and instead use the three lines from the pastebin.
<Peddy> done
<Peddy> wait a sec chmoding
<Peddy> I can't save file :/
<persia> Did you run `sudo apt-get source ...` ?
<Peddy> Yes L.
<Peddy> :/
<Peddy> apt-get, right? I'm so used to using 'sudo'.
<persia> OK.  This is recoverable without downloading everything again.
<Peddy> Yeah, I'm changing the permissions.
<persia> No, don't do that.
<Peddy> ok
<persia> Some of the permissions are important
<Peddy> ah
<persia> So, go back to your scratch directory, which should have the source directory, a tarball, a .diff.gz file, and a .dsc file.
<persia> sudo rm -r the source directory
<Peddy> I'm in here.
<Peddy> rm -r?
<Peddy> so
<Peddy> the openjdk-6-6b12/ directory?
<persia> Yes.  You want to delete the unpacked source, and keep the tarball, etc.
<persia> Then, as a normal user, run dpkg-source -x on the .dsc file.
<persia> This will give you an unpacked source directory controlled by your user.
<Peddy> ok, I can write to it.
<Peddy> Sorry about my noobishness, and thanks for your patience :)
<persia> No problems :)  Thanks for taking the trouble to do it the Ubuntu way, rather than giving up and using upstream sources.
<Peddy> :)
<Peddy> Ok, I've edited and saved the file.
<persia> OK.  Next, from the package directory, run dch -i
<persia> Then add a note to the changelog that you've configured it with pulse
<Peddy> done
<persia> Now, run debuild to build your modified package
<Peddy> Ok, I have to go :(. After debuild, do I just configure with enable-pulse-java, or does debuild make a deb package?
<persia> debuild makes a deb package.
<persia> The change you made to debian/rules will cause that package to be configured with enable-pulse-java
<Peddy> k
<Peddy> ok, thanks a lot for your help.
<Peddy> bye! I'll let you know how it went tomorrow.
<Peddyt> ok, my mum told me to get off, but i've sshd in from my phone with irssi, persia.
<persia> Peddyt, It's late.  Tomorrow will be fine :)
<Peddyt> debuild says i need some pulseaudio dev stuff.
<persia> Oh, right, because it wouldn't have that in Build-Depends, because it wasn't enabled.  I'll dig it up.
<Peddyt> it's not so late where i live :)
<persia> You aren't in NZ?
<persia> Isn't that UTC+12 ?
<persia> You need libpulse-dev and pulseaudio.
<persia> It seems like you need versions > 0.9.12 though, and intrepid only seems to have 0.9.10, so I don't promise it works.
<persia> There's a pulseaudio 0.9.13 in this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~themuso/+archive
<persia> That's the person who usually makes changes to pulseaudio in Ubuntu, so I'd expect a reasonably safe PPA, but it is a PPA, so no promises it works, and when it breaks, you get to keep both pieces.
<Peddyt> it's 2330 and i do not have school for a while ;)
<persia> Oh, +13.  I always forget about DST.
<Peddyt> it says i only need 9.11 so i think i'll be ok.
<persia> intrepid is only 9.10, but good luck.
<Peddyt> ive tried that ppa it crashed ubuntu
<persia> Ah.
<Peddyt> excuse lack of grammar :/
<persia> I suspect it's good as PPAs go, but PPAs are special.
<Peddyt> ok i can't really try java stuff using ssh, so i'll leave it to tomorrow
<Peddyt> could you pastebin this convo please?
<persia> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/01/25/%23ubuntu-java.html doesn't have all of it yet, but it will in about half an hour.
<persia> It updates about once an hour.
<Peddyt> excellent, thanks.
<Peddyt> well, goodnight/day. thanks again.
<schmiedc> hi
<schmiedc> i am new to packaging and read the debian policy for java
<schmiedc> just one question about that. how can i understand the CLASSPATH
<|aspire|> hello
<|aspire|> is there any one here?
<schmiedc> yes
<|aspire|> schmiedc: how are you
<schmiedc> fine thx, and you?
<Peddy> Hi persia, I have installed Pulseaudio from 0.9.13 from themuso's PPA, and like I suspected, I can't log in. It gives the 'session lasted less than 10 seconds' thing with some messages, including "Couldn't exec /usr/bin/pulse-session; no such file or directory". Do you know what could be causing this?
<Peddy> Logging into failsafe GNOME works.
<Peddy> even with the 0.9.13 libpulse installed, when I'm debuilding openjdk, it still says 'configure: error: Could not find pulseaudio>=0.9.11 libraries -     Try installing pulseaudio-libs-devel>=0.9.11" Do you know why this is?
 * Peddy purged and reinstalled, brb
#ubuntu-java 2010-01-27
<luckyduck> what's the correct way in relationship with packaging to remove included (external) jars which are shipped with java apps? the policy says that the orig. tarball shouldnt be modified.
<luckyduck> is this only related to the source? to save bandwidth and storage it would be nice to remove them before repackaging an zip to ...orig.tar.gz for example, isn't it?
<nthykier> luckyduck: I usually remove external jars because then I ensure that the build does not use them (but system jars instead) and it saves me the trouble of documenting them in debian/copyright
<nthykier> luckyduck: You can regard them as an "embedded" library (which the Debian Policy says you should remove from the orig.tar.gz as I recall)
<luckyduck> ok, thx
<kosnick> i am using jlist for the first time , is there any method that returns the current number of items in the list?
#ubuntu-java 2010-01-29
<slytherin> ttx: Have you already checked in the changes you did to jetty packaging to pkg-java svn?
<ttx> slytherin: not yet
<slytherin> ttx: Ok. Just curious.
#ubuntu-java 2010-01-30
<AnAnt> Hello
<AnAnt> won't swt-gtk 3.5.1 be sync'ed from Debian ?
<nthykier> AnAnt: you should poke blackxored about that
<AnAnt> ok
<AnAnt> nthykier: I just filed a sync request, it should reach him, right ?
<nthykier> AnAnt: I suppose it will :P (has nothing to do with swt)
<AnAnt> ok, thanks
<krink> hello?
<nthykier> krink: hi
<krink_> hello
<krink_> would you mind  helping me with what im guessing is a simple solution. If i put a string in a class like //  public static void start // and write the string like // String ate = "ate"; //
<krink_> what do i have to do to call it in main
<krink_> normally its System.out.println(ate);
<nthykier> krink_: I think you want to be in ##java - this is channel for packaging java programs for Ubuntu
<nthykier> not writing them
<krink_> tried got no response
#ubuntu-java 2010-01-31
<AnAnt> Hello, I need to discuss about LP 491784
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 491784 in openjdk-6 "Sound does not work with openjdk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491784
<AnAnt> so this URL http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1914216/master-gain-not-supported-in-openjdk , says that isControlSupported causes OpenJDK to throw an exception
<AnAnt> can anyone comment ?
<luisakamotor> hi
<luisakamotor> someone can help me with jdk6 update 18?
#ubuntu-java 2011-01-24
<aju_> How can i pass parameters in struts2
#ubuntu-java 2011-01-25
<JamesPage> lifeless: are you still around?
<JamesPage> hmmm guess not
<lifeless> JamesPage: hi
#ubuntu-java 2011-01-26
<JamesPage> lifeless: we keep missing each other - I'm working later tonight so will try to catch you then.
<lifeless> JamesPage: pong
<JamesPage> lifeless: at last our paths cross!
<RawChid> \o/
#ubuntu-java 2012-01-24
<khalednoordin> hello everybody
#ubuntu-java 2012-01-27
<blair> i have a ticket opened to add maven 3.0.4 to 12.04 LTS, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/920284, which is now in debian
<ubot2`> blair: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/920284)
<blair> i said i would supply the list of packages it depends on so those could also be synced across, since 3.0.4 updated its dependencies in the tarball
<blair> i'm currently installing a fresh precise VM and apt-get installing packages and then doing a diff before and after to see what's installed to supply to the ticket
<blair> is this a good approach?  is there a better way to ensure that everything maven needs is synced from debian?
<mutlaq> hi
<mutlaq> how many bits does java use to store a character?
<blair> mutlaq, 16
#ubuntu-java 2014-01-22
<smallfoot-> Please package openjdk-8 and put it in the repository!
<smallfoot-> Final Release Candidate getting released tomorrow
<Faux> Hah; I joined here as I remember trying to build the thing.  That was a while ago.  Never got it to ppa stage, though.
<smallfoot-> :(
#ubuntu-java 2017-01-23
<Dave_Elec> hey guys i have a problem with TimerTasks
<Dave_Elec> I can't re schedule timer tasks
<Dave_Elec> i run TimerTask.cancell()
<Dave_Elec> and timer.purge
<Dave_Elec> but it shows "Task already scheduled or cancelled"
<Dave_Elec> Anyone?
#ubuntu-java 2019-01-27
<iver> hey doko
<iver> wc
